# Transmission



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a 2018 Cruze 1.4 I changed out my cv axel and lost a lil fluid I put in a lil fluid how do I see if it’s level ?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Process is the same for gen 2. Just make sure it's good and _*hot *_and _*level *_when you check. It needs to be very hot too. Like drive it around a while, shift through all the gears. Ideally you'd have a scan tool on it so you know the temp but if you make sure it's very hot you should be fine.


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you sir! I brought it to a buddy’s oil change pit and did it. it worked out to be supper easy, the axel was simple and checking level was easy. But thank you for your reply!


----------

